# Looking for "guaranteed" fish on Tybee for 3 year olds first salt fish!!!



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am bringing my 3 year old with to Tybee. I got some great info in a previous thread about more "serious" fishing.

The info I am looking for now is I need to get him hooked (no pun intended) on fishing. I am wondering if there are any places on/near Tybee that are almost guaranteed to hold fish. I am not asking for keepers or any specific fish. I just want some place we can soak a line for a few minutes and get a bite. I am thinking the pier or bridge? Maybe some docks or marina? IDK never been before but I want to make sure his first experience is a good one


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

PS Daddy went a little overboard with the help of my best friend. Zebco Omega Pro on an Ugly Stick GX2, with a Spiderman Tacklebox!!!


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Try the Tybee Pier. Was there last year and caught maybe 20 fish (whiting, bluefish, pompano, jacks). I used shrimp, squid, and cut fish. It is a rather short pier, so when the tide is low the end is the best spot. Good luck!


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

For little kids, the Tybee pier right by the bait cutting sink. No need to cast, just drop a small line with a bit of shrimp on it right down by the corner. Also Pulaski bridge, near the shore, with bits of shrimp, so the kid can see the wonder of the toadfish, too.


----------

